# 61st Annual Training Camp - May 19-21



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

Training Camp is Colorado Whitewater?s greatest annual event, in terms of both size and scope. About 175 people usually attend this weekend long fun-fest to:

* Improve their paddling skills on moving water with ACA certified instructors (Saturday and Sunday).
* Share family-friendly off water fun and laughs with paddling friends, old and new.
* Enjoy Friday night kayak ?porn? (movies of kayakers doing things that most of us never dream of doing!)
* Enjoy 2 fabulous catered meals (Saturday dinner, Sunday breakfast) to feed your starving kayaker soul. Food provided by Brian Sweeney - the most amazing and crazy cook we know!
* Dance the night away Saturday evening with live music from Chain Station

Get your paddling season started by attending Training Camp!

Learn more here:
http://www.coloradowhitewater.org/training-camp


----------

